# Can't highlight with mouse



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I can no longer highlight text using my right mouse key. 

A few days ago, a box popped up about using some kind of keys. I can't remember, but it said that I held the shift key down for 8 seconds to turn it on. Well, I turned it back off. I don't know if that's what did it, but now I can't find anything at all about that. I did try holding the shift key down again, to no avail.

I tried looking at the mouse thing in control panel, no help.

Help!

Jena


----------



## Kris W. (Dec 9, 2006)

That message about "some kind of keys" is called "sticky keys".
You don't use the right mouse button to highlight things, you use the left one.


----------

